
Ask HN: What is your business paying for internet? - Meph504
My company is moving, and we are looking at internet and the cost, is nearly 10x what residential is, for 1&#x2F;3 the speed.<p>I know there is an higher cost for commercial internet but this seems insane, and wasn&#x27;t having a lot of luck finding this data.<p>I&#x27;m trying to get a general idea of what people are paying for internet.<p>speed&#x2F;location&#x2F;cost?
======
rayhendricks
Former employer was paying $1200/mo + $40k install for 100/100 fiber via wave
business. This was for around a 1.5 mile off of the main highway install.

